# German Staff of Pictorial Artists



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2012)

In an effort to boost the moral of the people, Goebbels, the master of Nazi propaganda, appointed Kriegsmahler, war artists, to bring back images from the front lines; images of "bravery and courage" which were selectively chosen for printing in the newspapers to stir the hearts of the people with their "great victory and mission." Hundreds of these war artists went out to the front with the soldiers and boosted their morale. By the end of the war there was an organized division called the Staff of Pictorial Artists (Staffel der Bildenden Kunstler). This staff of 100 fine artists were appointed the task of developing art that was not even for the purpose of propaganda, but for posterity to depict the great victory that was sure to come. Books ("with Rommel in the desert"), exhibitions and slide shows made for maximum dissemination of the images. Luitpold Adam was chosen by Adolf Hitler to be the head of the artist program in the Second World War. In 1944, the number of war artists working under him numbered 80. Included were Wolfgang Willrich, Rudolf Lipus, Franz Eichhorst, Olaf Jordan and Ludwig Hohlwein.
.





.




.




.




.




.




.




.




.




.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 4, 2012)

Stukas seem to have been a favorite!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2012)

I like them.


----------

